# Burping toilet



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

Its not syphaning. The toilet is burping air is being pushed out of sewer line up through the "S" trap, just sitting not in use. When you flush the air burps then backs up slowly will drain. 

Pulled toilet "S" trap clear, even ran a small camera inside to make certain.
Out side ran 1" cable through main drain. Ran 1/2" cable through 4" W/C Elbow 28 feet, ran cables up through vent to roof (Verified through roof by person on roof). It clears the toilet up for 3 days then the burps return.

Anyone have an idea on the cause, and even more helpful a cure? (Beside hold my breath, or a spoon of sugar)


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Frost closure on the vent?


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Horizantal filling up enought to block vent but not enough to overflow from rim of fixture?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Well you say you ran the line 28'...
But is it clear? :whistling2:

What does it drain to... Sewer, Septic, Lift Station?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I would be interested in what clean outs say, As RW is thinking sewer line may be having issues. That's where my money is at.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

ckoch407 said:


> Horizantal filling up enought to block vent but not enough to overflow from rim of fixture?


Ding ding ding! I think we have a winner! This would be my guess too.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I rodded sink/washer drain few weeks back, could not get it to drain right no matter what I tried, and I tried hard. Commodes all flushed fine, showers, tubs, all no issues. Long story short, next day I dug up sewer line and wa la , sluggish sewer line. Rodded it and end of story. Weird.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Vent issue or big belly in line.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Well you say you ran the line 28'...
> But is it clear? :whistling2:
> 
> What does it drain to... Sewer, Septic, Lift Station?


 
My bet is RED is onto something .. is it on a septic? when was it last pumped?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Give it some Tums.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Give it some Tums.


It does sound like a acid problem...

I like pepto myself... try pouring some of that down and see what happens


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> I rodded sink/washer drain few weeks back, could not get it to drain right no matter what I tried, and I tried hard. Commodes all flushed fine, showers, tubs, all no issues. Long story short, next day I dug up sewer line and wa la , sluggish sewer line. Rodded it and end of story. Weird.


Long story short!! Yup your right, Have 4" mains out of buildings tieing into 6" run for 200 feet out of the building where the burper is. The 6" tees 6x8x6 then continues to the cities main in 8". The first for me to see a 8" line used.. Have 365 units, all single bathrooms, 2 laundry rooms w/8 washers in total. The city line here is 8"!! sluggish no more, 3" "C" cutter spread open to 4" on the end of 240' of 1" cable! 
That line is cleaned! *pulled cable out by hand, wished I had a truck!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

shakeyglenn68 said:


> Long story short!! Yup your right, Have 4" mains out of buildings tieing into 6" run for 200 feet out of the building where the burper is. The 6" tees 6x8x6 then continues to the cities main in 8". The first for me to see a 8" line used.. Have 365 units, all single bathrooms, 2 laundry rooms w/8 washers in total. The city line here is 8"!! sluggish no more, 3" "C" cutter spread open to 4" on the end of 240' of 1" cable!
> That line is cleaned! *pulled cable out by hand, wished I had a truck!!


 




Daaaamn boy, that's pretty heavy. You got a heckuva workout.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

I one time came across a vent that was packed with moss. On top of the moss was about 15 to 20 acorns. Damn squirrels were slowly smoking their acorns with terd flavored hickory chips!!


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

6th Density said:


> I one time came across a vent that was packed with moss. On top of the moss was about 15 to 20 acorns. Damn squirrels were slowly smoking their acorns with terd flavored hickory chips!!


:laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Remember the fart removing toilets by American Standard...the vent away....problematic for repairs.........anytime there is burping or gurgling I think the evidence always points to the lateral being full and not to the vent......those were some threads ( to vent or not to vent ) with die hard passion...now the answer is nailed in 3 or 4 posts....BORING......
Cant talk about side jobs without a dead horse being flogged....BORING.....
No flat rate vs. t&m fights or copper vs. pex....BORING....
No over the top vindictive sarcasm....BORING ( but nice )

Politics and religion is on a back burner, the ban hamster's fur is up on the neck for would be invaders.......BORING....

I cant bring myself to accuse the Chicagoans of close mindedness....or the Canadians of whatever they do wrong......
And Plumcrazy must be wearing a burka these days for as often as she posts....
I guess there is no shortage of ammo in the country so KTS is content........................BORING............


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

And you all from Texas..whats with you...well at least you are not from California:laughing:....and for as often as the women contribute...its proof that their finest attributes arent the plumbing mind....etc etc etc.....




cant hit me:thumbsup:.......Now the boys from Florida ....they be the bomb........

OK?.......Isnt there anything painfully controversial right now?...

You all have a nice relaxed evening..enjoy your meal or nite out.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

^^

Throwing a few back? 

:laughing:


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

I had this problem once and it was a 2x4 in the main line that would turn free when a ran a machine but clog back up a day later, after 2 times in the same month a ran a camera and retrieved it


----------

